# Zen Garden Look



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am trying to acheive the zen garden beach look next to my aquasoil.

I checked out home depot and they had play sand, but it had a warning label to not use with aquariums.

I only need to do a corner of the aquarium, so I won't need much. Where is the best place to get a nice white safe sand cheaply?


----------



## AndyN (Jun 2, 2006)

Have you seen pool filter sand? and ADA has decorative sand also if you don't like the color of pool filter sand!


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've heard of it, but where can I find it and how much does it cost? Also, I am afraid of it combining with my aquasoil. Any suggestions on how to keep them separated?

I would love to do the whole tank with just white sand. Is it possible to layer the sand over the aquasoil? How long before the sand completely disappears underneath the soil? Once the sand is underneath, I'd probably have to use a fine strainer to separate it and relayer it???


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Would any of these work?

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=10392-286-14104

http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/SandPoolFilter.asp


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

http://www.quikrete.com/PDFs/MSDS-B4-Playsand.pdf


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

Lol that silica sand sounds like terribly dangerous stuff.:icon_roll 

I've used two types of Home Depot sand (one of which was pictured in the first of the above three links,) and had relatively good results (for inert substrates, of course.) The only issue I ever had resulted when I didn't strain the sand as well as I should have, and the substrate ended up compacting the roots of my plants and resulted in a smelly, bacteria-laden mess. If you're going to use sand, pick up a 5g paint strainer from whatever hardware store you go to, and wash about five pounds of sand at a time, per the instuctions at www.rexgrigg.com. Good luck!!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I've used pool filter sand as a foreground before, I do think they leach some silicates in teh water but it's only a short-term algae outbreak that quickly subsides. See my 29g tank thread below for a divider idea...


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm. The first picture I linked to is the same sand as in the 3rd link for the .pdf.

So, the Quickrete play sand I linked to is or isn't safe???

I did a search but am still confused as to what sand is safe. Does anyone know of a thread that explains it?


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience placing sand over aquasoil?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

zabak80 said:


> Has anyone had any experience placing sand over aquasoil?


i've seen it done.. Just don't have more than 1" of sand.. But if you think about it... the sand will eventually settle to the bottom...

i've seen this done.. and it looks like it could work.


----------



## zabak80 (Mar 26, 2007)

Good idea with the stone barrier.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I have thought of cutting some pieces of a pliable plastic such as is used for those medical "Elizabethan collars" to keep dogs from chewing on a wound or drain. I have a few of those in the attic since we have three medically proficient dogs. Then covering it up with small pebbles/rocks on top to hide it from above. Never tried it, but thought about it - then I decided I didn't feel like picking out Flourite from white sand. Since I have two medium sized Clown loaches and some Corys bulldozing around.


----------



## Galactic Doug (Apr 14, 2006)

You can also use plexiglass at a bit more expensive but sturdier. Just get some that is only 1/8" thick that way it is pliable enough to make a curved area where ever you want it. glue it in place with silicone sealant to the bottom only leaving it barely away from the front of the tank and side. then silicone some appropriate sized pebbles onto the top of the curved plastic piece. After drying completely for 48 hours just add your sand type 
Here's aplace that sells some more expensive brand names but it can give you an idea of what to look for.
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/info/22920/off/0/_page/1/category.web 

Good Luck!


----------



## paradise (Dec 11, 2003)

I have said it many times, look for 3M Colorquartz. Clean and very very small pebbles, not abraisive, inert and very easy to work with, completely prewashed, too.


----------



## yhloh2000 (Mar 3, 2007)

I am currently using "playsand" in one of my 2.5 gal tank. Using established water from my 20 GAL tank I added fish and plants to that tank 2 hours later. I have not lost any of my guppies and there are like 20 in that tank. I think it's safe.


----------



## Red914 (Apr 28, 2007)

i am using 50 lbs of play sand in my 60 gallon tank and everything is going great, and my plants are rooting like crazy. i will use play sand in all my planted tanks from here on out. BTW i was referred to this method by a friend of mine that has been using it for 5 years with no ill effects other than it is really dirty if disturbed


----------

